
Show HN: Improving the python shell experience, using just the stdlib - devnonymous
https://github.com/lonetwin/pythonrc/
======
devnonymous
I submitted this earlier, but thought I'll show it again now that I've created
a demo.

~~~
jakeogh
Very nice! Installed without problem. Thank you.

